# Cast Walnut



## bluedot (May 8, 2021)

I just finished this one. I was happy with the results of this copper over glass call.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 8, 2021)

Nice job Dan, and I like the display also.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Nature Man (May 8, 2021)

The blue looks terrific against the dark Walnut! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## T. Ben (May 8, 2021)

Great looking call,the stand is pretty cool too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 8, 2021)

Purrdeeee

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (May 8, 2021)

Nice color combination. Looks really good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

